# Goose, Pigeon, and Chick Pics



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here are a couple of pictures of the goose with the infected leg that was abandoned at the park yesterday. Also some pics of a new pigeon and the new chicken chick.

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar03

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Terry, I still enjoy your pictures, especially after you have had them and nursed them back to health! They teach me a few things I havent seen also. What is wrong with the pigeons foot, I cant tell from picture? I am asking because I was feeding the birds at Mission Bay and one bird looked like he had something on the bottom of his foot I couldnt get close enough to catch him and look, next week hopefully, if all the people arent around. They aren't scared of me they know me, but people scare them off. He looked like he was walking on something alot higher than his other foot. Swollen I guess, I will see, when I catch him. I will send you a picture if I cant figure it out. Thanks Rena


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

"Abandoned Goose" looks really sad to me in the pics. Depressed even. How big is this pond Terry. Is it like a lake. I am a thousand miles away so have no perspective on the situation.

Cameron.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rena,

That pigeon has lost most of the toes to string entanglement and has also developed a case of bumblefoot from having to walk in an unbalanced and abnormal fashion for a long time. My rehabber friend brought the bird to me today. She got it in from animal control and has been caring for it for several days. She expects at least one more toe to fall off before it's over. I have others in similar condition, and they do fine once the infection is cleared up, and they have someone to make sure another problem doesn't develop.

The one you are seeing probably has fishing line or bumblefoot or both. Hope you can catch the bird.

Terry


----------

